# new to surf fishing. any suggestions for bait/ rigs is welcome.



## grantmorgan51

Hi, I am new to surf fishing. I will be mostly be fishing at carolina beach and ft fisher state park in North Carolina. I have a 12 ft penn torque with a penn fierce 8000 reel and a 9ft penn fierce 7000 combo rod and reel. As far as bait i am just using strips of salted mullet on a double hook bottom rig with 3 oz of weight. 

I havent had too much luck yet. 2 bluefish and a spot. LOL

Any suggestions on how to catch more fish, bigger fish, reading the surf?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

look at your bait shops for *FISHBITES *artificial bait. or, look at their website: www.fishbites.com
it can be used alone in small pieces or to dress up your shrimp, squid, clams, etc etc etc.
good stuff.
then, explore the bottom rigs . . . many variations with their own good attributes.
my favorite is this one.


----------



## grantmorgan51

sweet. thanks man


----------

